# They named a pull up bar after me (quick review)



## SexyBeast (May 4, 2014)

The Stud Bar. This thing kicks ass. Yes it is just a pull up bar so nothing magical about it. It doesn't do the pull ups for you.

However, I have built my own pull up stations in the past and they are a pain in the ass to be sure. Unstable, etc. same with the power towers etc.

This thing was about $125 and it took about 30 mins to get set up.

This thing is built like a brick shithouse. I mean NO movement AT ALL.

Weighted pull-ups would be no problem either it would seem. It is supposedly rated for 600 lbs....

Good stuff I recommend it if anyone needs a pull up solution.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 4, 2014)

Nice pull up bar.  Now pressure wash your fucking siding!


----------



## Grunt (May 4, 2014)

Very nice set-up indeed!

There is definitely something to be said about having a pull-up bar that doesn't have a lot of "give" in it. I've had to use pull-up bars in the past that caused me to expend more energy trying to steady myself than what I used to complete the pull-up.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 5, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Nice pull up bar.  Now pressure wash your fucking siding!



Lmao I just got moved in and still working on it, that is a shed out back... Just for the record!! The house siding is g2g! Scout's honor!



Agoge said:


> Very nice set-up indeed!
> 
> There is definitely something to be said about having a pull-up bar that doesn't have a lot of "give" in it. I've had to use pull-up bars in the past that caused me to expend more energy trying to steady myself than what I used to complete the pull-up.



Exactly! Stability training is great I'm sure but like you said, having a rock solid pull up bar just feels good.  Makes a big difference to me.


----------



## RackMaster (May 5, 2014)

So I googled it to see if they shipped to Canuckistan and what's the first thing that comes up... some gay bar in San Francisco... :-/ So did you find this by accident?   lol


----------



## x SF med (May 5, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> So I googled it to see if they shipped to Canuckistan and what's the first thing that comes up... some gay bar in San Francisco... :-/ So did you find this by accident?   lol



No...  he was looking for that bar in San Francisco and decided to get the pull up bar instead.


----------

